# Rate face after alcoholmaxxing with 2 liters of high power beer



## Zyros (Nov 3, 2018)

Does it have decent definition at least? Do i reach 5
5/10 consodering shit framr?

Yes its hard lightning but its to show how it is


----------



## VST (Nov 3, 2018)

I think that as long as you're lean enough for shadows to develop around your cheeks it's fine.


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 3, 2018)

God tier hairline, mogs me.


----------



## Zyros (Nov 3, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> God tier hairline, mogs me.


Is the hairline decent for a 30 yr old like me?


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 3, 2018)

Zyros said:


> Is the hairline decent for a 30 yr old like me?


Yes bro. A majority of males lose a lot of hair by their 30s, I'm in my 20s and norwooding


----------



## MiserableIncel (Nov 3, 2018)

6.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Nov 4, 2018)

Lol what do you mean do i reach 5? I really thought you were higher than that. I mean common how bad can youre frame be? Also when you get laid, how do you hide youre frame if thats so fucked up??? Do you fuck with youre vampire coat on?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 4, 2018)

6 PSL since you're not that tall and you have a shitty frame.
Mirin hairline though, do you take/do anything for it or is it naturally like that?


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 4, 2018)

Why does this guy always look like a movie star or some shit


----------



## Zyros (Nov 4, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> 6 PSL since you're not that tall and you have a shitty frame.
> Mirin hairline though, do you take/do anything for it or is it naturally like that?


No I am afraid to take any supplement


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 4, 2018)

I think a ZSO could help with the bloat thing you deal with. Your zygomatic bone looks laterally narrow tbhtbh.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 4, 2018)

Zyros said:


> Is the hairline decent for a 30 yr old like me?


You look very decent for a 30 year old


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 5, 2018)

get a life u virgin


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 5, 2018)

Zyros said:


> View attachment 3247
> 
> Does it have decent definition at least? Do i reach 5
> 5/10 consodering shit framr?
> ...



You and me have hallow cheeks. 

Sorry to dissappoint you bruh, once I searched up the word "framecel" on Google Images and I shit you not a few of the images there are of you.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 5, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You and me have hallow cheeks.
> 
> Sorry to dissappoint you bruh, once I searched up the word "framecel" on Google Images and I shit you not a few of the images there are of you.


everone's got hollow cheeks in that kind of lighting, even i do being 25% bf skinny fat. zyros is a validationcel. He wants superiority complexes. When lookism failed to provide it, he turned to r/incels, then incels and now he's here. Wouldn't be surprised if he' s a virgin going by the time and effort he puts into uploading a pic on these sites. he is a joke.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 5, 2018)

Have you ever reached this level of bloat?


----------



## Vanillestorms (Nov 5, 2018)

Looking like a creep


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 5, 2018)

Ritalincel said:


> Have you ever reached this level of bloat?



okay this is epic


----------



## GAY (Nov 6, 2018)

Zyros said:


> Is the hairline decent for a 30 yr old like me?


Dude its High Tier and I say this as a youngcel


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 6, 2018)

Zyros said:


> Is the hairline decent for a 30 yr old like me?


m0gs me

nw3 at 20 jfk


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 14, 2018)

It is over.


----------



## Sc22 (Nov 14, 2018)

Can't see as it's really dark but your bones look decent.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 14, 2018)

Ritalincel said:


> It is over.


It was never even there


----------



## Wool (Nov 14, 2018)

Do you have your hair in a man bun


----------



## Nibba (Nov 14, 2018)

Where is ur long hair


----------



## Evil Genius (Nov 14, 2018)

Just lmao at whatever the fuck that phone is


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 20, 2018)

Evil Genius said:


> Just lmao at whatever the fuck that phone is


soy cuck


----------



## Evil Genius (Nov 20, 2018)

Ritalincel said:


> soy cuck


Cope


Ritalincel said:


> soy cuck


elab


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2018)

Zyros said:


>



You'd look so much better with thick hair on the sides.


----------



## ChristianChad (Nov 5, 2021)

Look at this Punjabi rapist @uglymug


----------



## one job away (Nov 6, 2021)

Zyros said:


> View attachment 3247
> 
> Does it have decent definition at least? Do i reach 5
> 5/10 consodering shit framr?
> ...


Yeah. You are 5/10 for sure.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Nov 6, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> m0gs me
> 
> nw3 at 20 jfk


Are you fully bald now rit?


----------

